# Tired of losing baits



## Zum (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of wire leaders but I'm getting tired of losing jerkbaits,spinnerbaits etc.
Is flurocarbon good enough as a leader for pickerel/pike?
If so what size are you using,is 40lbs enough?
I think I'll buy acouple titanium leaders for now,they don't tend to kink up that much.
I'll use them when just targeting pickerel,there not to shy.
It's just that I smallmouth bass fish(mostly)in pickerel water and don't really want to use a wire/titanium leader.
Hopeing a flurocarbon leader will help me out.
I'm thinking this https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350393643616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT.
Don't realy want to go to much thicker or should I?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2010)

You should be OK with a heavy floro leader. We reeled in a 6 foot hammerhead shark using 50 lb mono leader - of course the teeth did not ever hit the leader.

If there are lots of pickerel around a short wire leader will solve your problem


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 5, 2010)

I hate using leaders more than I hate losing baits!


----------



## WhiteMoose (Oct 5, 2010)

I like this stuff for leaders when we're bass fishing in Canada. Its wire, but you can tie it like mono. 
https://www.tygerleader.com/


----------



## breachless (Oct 7, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I hate using leaders more than I hate losing baits!



Agreed... The wire leaders kill the action of your bait, and in my opinion, the pickerel, if they are anything like the pike we have here in Minnesota, will cut a heavy fluoro leader pretty easily if they get the bait inside their mouth... I have had them cut 40 lb braid on the hook-set multiple times. Those rows of teeth in the roof of their mouth shred pretty much anything but wire.

Then again, I have not seen the inside of a pickerels mouth, so I don't know how they compare to a pike...

*EDIT: does the pickerel have teeth like this?


----------

